# 65 Gal. planted tank -update-



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW. That is all I have to say.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow. very nice. Good growth on the r. macandra, blyxa, hairgrass...everything, actually. If you're looking for improvements, my advise would be to eliminate the hairgrass down to a few sprigs (maybe) - it's just too big and overpowering. Let that carpet plant spread from the right side to the middle area as well. Is that dwarf hairgrass? I can't quite tell.


----------



## vince+carrie (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm impressed! Nice photo too :thumbsup:


----------



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

That very nice  so how old is this setup?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like you are growing healthy plants! That hairgrass is quite chunky and tall, maybe split it up into smaller portions?


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats a vary beautiful planted tank.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

beautiful....nice growth, and pretty color contrast. It will be a shame to see it replaced with slow growers.


----------



## tricas (Dec 29, 2005)

#4 Yes it´s dwarf hairgrass.

#6 The setup is about 1 year.

And thanks for the nice words :icon_bigg


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Oooh, that macrandra is really deep red. You should move it to a more prominant position with some green behind it!


----------



## tricas (Dec 29, 2005)

*New scape?*

Here is what I have in mind for my furture scape.
I already have ordered the missing plants, and expect them to arrive soon.

What do You think of my planned scape?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I love the tank... I agree with ringram: the tank would be perfect if you did something with that hairgrass and the bare gravel in front of that crypt in the foreground.


----------



## tricas (Dec 29, 2005)

-Update-
This is how it´s look right now, as You can see I never replaced the stems.

Brian


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow very nice! It looks a lot more open now, beautiful.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, excellent!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Loving it. Beautiful and healthy. My only suggestion might be a bit of driftwood or such to give it a little more wild look. Maybe just a little less dutch in style.


----------



## cmcnulty (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow that is a beautiful tank. Your plants look to be in almost perfect condition. I agree a more natural look might look better though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it a whole lot better. Like said it looks a lot more open and more comfortable IMO.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Wonderful! I love it.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

very very nice. Will you add any hardscape soon?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

So that the parvulus up front on the right?


Very nice growth!


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jan 8, 2006)

thats a very very nice tank  love the hairgrass.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Very sweet tank, I like the new scape too


----------



## weeds (Mar 28, 2004)

Beautiful tank...and I agree with Betowess...I would just add some driftwood and/or rock in the bare areas


----------



## tricas (Dec 29, 2005)

*Update*

Hi
Here is a small update of my 65g










Plants:
Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, Eleocharis ''parvula'', Vallisneria americana 'Mini twister', Blyxa japonica, Pogostemon stellata, Pogostemon helferi, Hygrophila balsamica, Limnophila aromatica, Cryptocoryne undulata ''broad leaves'' and a few more.

T5 4x39W, (1x6500 kelvin + 3x10.000 kelvin)
PH-controlled CO2 , Eheim 2028 pro 2
2x DME – Digital Dosing ( dosing IE)

Brian


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW. I am just stunned! Very very beautiful. I especially love the blyx. Wasn't too fond of it before, but may consider this in my tanks now!

I actually love it without the driftwood or stones. I personally am a fan of them, but I just love this as is.


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

Very lush growth I am in fact very jelious of that, without taken this as a bad comment the tank looks very much like a grow out tank for plants, maybe be cuase of a lack of hardscape.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

It actually looks nice the way it is now though


----------



## derick2724 (Mar 20, 2007)

How do you keep that parvula that low?


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian - I noticed (could just be the pictures) that the macrandra has gone through a couple of "stages." Is this the case? If so, do you know why? Looks like flourite substrate. Are you adding anything to it (ferts tabs)? I ask because I had terrible stunting in flourite w/ macrandra and EI.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

love your tank, any updates on it?
Man I love resurrection !


----------

